#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Engineering Universities in Australia - Universities for Engineering in Australia

## nitika.arora

Engineering Schools in Australia provide professional qualifications  over a range of engineering specialisations. Australian engineering  schools are all regulated by the Institution of Engineers Australia,  This professional body whose members are practising engineers and which  is dedicated to establishing and maintaining the reputation and standing  of engineers trained at Australian universities. It is for this reason  that the Institute will only accredit an Australian university  engineering course if it meets the highest standards of content,  facilities, staff and above all quality of the graduates produced. 

*List of Top Universities in Australia for Engineering*

Queensland University of Technology  [QUT] - Engineering SchoolMonash University  [MONASH] - Engineering SchoolRMIT University  [RMIT] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of Adelaide  [ADELAIDE] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of Melbourne  [MELBOURNE] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of New South Wales  [UNSW] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of Queensland  [QUEENSLAND] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of Southern Queensland  [USQ] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of Technology Sydney  [UTS] - Engineering SchoolUniversity of Wollongong  [UOW] - Engineering School





  Similar Threads: List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Best universities of australia - Ranking of Australian University Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------


## tarun.pant

please provide list of top E- school in britain. m confused to choose.

----------

